# Heat-insulating Glass or not?



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Heat-insulating Glass or not?
So, neither the USA nor Canadian detailed spec sheets available on-line indicate clearly one way or the other as to whether or not the Eos comes with this feature.
In the owner's manual, section 3.1 Controls & Equipment, page 68 it has a section on heat-insulating glass. Of course, it has a caveat that the section only applies if so equipped. The implication is that it is just tinted.
I'm looking for clarification because the heat-insulating glass affects reception on things like my highway toll transponder. I'm also considering a portable GPS unit and am wondering how it might be affected.
So, does anyone know how to clearly tell if I have this feature in my Eos or not? And is it also on the sunroof?








Thanks,
JJ


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Canadian Lurker)*

Re: GPS unit
I occasionally use a PDA with TomTom on it. It has no problem getting/keeping the GPS signal. I was slightly worried that it may not work, as it doesn't on one of the other vehicles I drive because of the windshield glass.

As to whether it is heat insulated...no idea sorry.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (swordfish1)*

in europe, you must precise if you want that option or not (200 €) in a winter package I think.
French cars like Renault Espace / Scenic has athermic windscreens, if your GPS is a SIRF Star III chip equipped, It should be OK, with a SIRF Star II chip, you need an external antenna.
Best site is : http://www.gpspassion.com
Bougy


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (bougy)*

I'm pretty sure the US version does have the heat insulating glass. I say this for two reasons. First the black speckley bit above the rear-view mirror, which the manual states is for letting certain rf signals out of the car, Second, my cell phone reception in the car is absolutely miserable with the top and windows up, but put either down and it is fine. Well miserable might be overstating it, but the glass represents about 2.5 bars of signal lost.
G


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Canadian Lurker)*

I don't believe it's available at least in the U.S. If I remember it is called Dammglas. The type/brand of glass should be printed on the windshield. I have a tollway transponder mounted on my windshield and it seems to work normally. Also my cell phone works ok top up or down.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Canadian Lurker)*

JJ:
About the transponder - my guess is that you are referring to the Highway 407 ETR transponder. I can give you a bit of information from my own experience owning a Phaeton that has infra-red resistant glass, which totally blocks the transponder. Just give the 407 ETR office a phone call and tell them that you have a 'metallized windshield' (that's the phrase that they understand, so use that phrase), and they will put you on a list of customers who have metallized windshields. Once you are on that list, you will not be charged the 'video fee' when you use the 407 and the gantry does not pick up the transponder.
As for the glass itself - VW has several different types of glass. One is called 'heat-blocking glass' (which I suspect is the English language translation of dammglass). Heat blocking glass does not interfere with highway transponders, cell phones, or GPS antennas. Another type of glass is called 'infra-red resistant glass', and this is the glass that totally blocks transponders and GPS units, and substantially handicaps cell phone reception. Infra-red resistant glass is quite expensive - it is a $600 option on the Phaeton, and not offered on any other VW product - so I kind of doubt that the Eos has it. In any case, if you have IR glass (the troublesome stuff) which has a metallic film laminated in between the two panes of glass, it can easily be identified by the presence of the letters 'IR' on the windshield label - see the photos below.
Michael
*Infrared Windshield (standard on NAR W12)*

*Non-infrared Windshield (standard on NAR V8)*

Markings Identifying Infra-red Reflective Glass


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (PanEuropean)*

I had a conversation with Speedster356 in Greece several months ago about the dämmglas option, and he provided me with a option code of "P28" for what was called "Thermo-Insulated windshield" in his market.
It would be useful to post Eos windshield markings in this thread from different cars around the world for comparative purposes, just like the Phaeton photos above.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The European parts catalog lists two different types of windshields for an Eos:
PR (Production Code) *4GF* - described as 'windshield, green, heat insulating glass', and;
PR *4GY* - described as 'windshield, clear, laminated with metal layer'
So, it looks like a metallized windshield does exist for the Eos. Whether it is available in North America or not I do not know. Some (not all) production codes appear on the sticker that is in the front of the owner manual and also in the spare tire well. For more information about production codes (generic, not Eos specific), see this post: Understanding Production Codes & Build Stickers.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The European parts catalog lists two different types of windshields for an Eos:
PR (Production Code) *4GF* - described as 'windshield, green, heat insulating glass', and;
PR *4GY* - described as 'windshield, clear, laminated with metal layer'

I looked at my windshield earlier and it did not have the IR marking your pheaton has, and my manual also does not have either of the above codes. The manual describes the area by saying "The windshield of heat-insulating glass has an uncoated area just above the inside rear-view mirror. This serves as a communications window through which signals to and from electronic componenets and accessories can be transmitted" (pg 68 booklet 3.1) and indicates, in an illustration, the black speckled area above the rear-view mirror.
I will say that the windshield could in no way be described as green, and that it seems to cause different reactions in my Transitions lenses (UV reactive lenses for glasses) than my 04 Jetta, allowing them to react more than that windshield did. I have not tried my toll-booth transponder in the car yet, but I have previously noted the effect the glass has on my cell phone (Cingular).


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:38 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
I checked the glass on my Eos and find no IR indicators anywhere. Also none of the glass codes you listed are on the stickers you suggested. Just wondering if you can or if any of your contacts at VW can get us the actual glass numbers for the U.S. and Canada and possibly specifications? Also some states offer internal windshield and front license plate mounted transponders in case someone gets one of these IR type windshields. Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_...wondering if you can or if any of your contacts at VW can get us the actual glass numbers for the U.S. and Canada and possibly specifications? 

Hi Andy:
The problem with windshields (and other glass panels on the car) is that they don't have a VW part number on them. There is some kind of 'glass industry specific' norm for labelling windshields, and it doesn't include putting the vehicle manufacturer part number on the glass. We had a heck of a time with this in the Phaeton forum last year when we were trying to sort out which spec was which - see this thread: Windshield replacement considerations.
The European parts catalog shows two different types of windshields, as I noted above. There are actually three different part numbers, but two represent the same type of glass, just with or without provision for a rainsensor underneath the rear view mirror. When I get back to Canada, I'll ask the parts specialist at my VW dealer to check the NAR (North American Region) parts catalog and see if it is the same.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_...none of the glass codes you listed are on the stickers you suggested.

I noticed that too, when I was looking at a European Eos production sticker to try and find the glass code. It is possible to get a more detailed build specification (production code listing) from your VW dealer, now that the North American VW dealers have access to the ELSA on-line maintenance system that has long been used in Europe.
Speak with the service manager at your dealership, and ask them if they can look up and print a detailed production code list for your car. 
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_In any case, if you have IR glass (the troublesome stuff) which has a metallic film laminated in between the two panes of glass, it can easily be identified by the presence of the letters 'IR' on the windshield label - see the photos.
Michael

Thanks Michael, I've now done two things:
- checked the windshield and found no "IR" marking at all, and then
- tried driving a short trip on the 407 with the Transponder on the dash and confirmed that it worked
So, the conclusion is that there is no heat-insulating glass in my Eos. It's curious that they mention it in the manual though. So, either it's an error or it is possibly being included in the 3.2??








JJ


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
Thank you for the help. I will check tomorrow with my dealer and I'll let you know what they come up with.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_So, the conclusion is that there is no heat-insulating glass in my Eos.

JJ:
I think we have to be careful with how we interpret the translation of words from German to English. We did encounter this same problem when we were trying to figure out Phaeton windshield specifications. It turned out that the minimum equipment fitment on the base Phaeton was 'dammglas' (heat blocking glass), and the upgrade from that was 'infra-red resistant glass'. In other words, all of the windshields blocked heat one way or another, but with different technologies.
My guess (emphasis: guess) is that the basic windshield for an Eos will be heat-blocking glass - because this only makes sense for a car that is intended to be used in warm, sunny environments - and the upgrade windshield will be a metallized windshield that is probably infra-red resistant, but may also incorporate some other technology for blocking heat.
To be honest, I have never been able to figure out the functional difference between the two windshield types (heat-blocking glass and IR resistant glass). I have the IR glass in my car, but I have driven other Phaetons that have the heat blocking glass, and I just can't see any difference between the two. The IR glass has a fractionally different appearance to it if you look at the glass obliquely, but if you look straight through it (like we normally do when we drive), it appears to be the same. Both cars (with and without IR glass) heat up at about the same rate if left in the sun with the windows closed.
Michael


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I opted for a heat insulated windscreen for my EOS.
It is marked IR.
I will post pictures soon!
It also has a “window” area near the top, for devices such as GPS and cell phones to operate correctly!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Speedster356)*

Pictures of the thermoinsulated windscreen!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (Speedster356)*

wow! the joys of living in the Land of the Free...








(I'm envious of you, getting to choose options instead of pre-configured option sets!)
My full production code list does have 4GF as Michael predicted
I am guessing that your production codes include 4GY ?
it may not feel a lot different, especially with A/C, but it sure seems







cool
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heat-insulating Glass or not? (kghia)*

I don't think that the IR glass is really all that significant. I have IR glass all around in my W12 Phaeton, but the V8 Phaeton that my dealer provides me with as a service loaner does not have IR glass in it. I honestly cannot detect any difference at all - visually or heat-wise - between the two. Besides, if you put the roof down on an Eos - an action that could be considered reasonably predictable if it is warm and sunny out - what the heck is the point of having IR glass on the windshield?
For me, the IR glass is more of a PITA than anything else. My cell phone does not work well from inside the car, my GPS will not work at all without an external antenna, and the transponder I use for toll highways won't work from inside the car.
You ain't missing much.
Michael


----------

